# Breeders in Carmel, CA. or Morgan Hill, Ca. area



## fraction (Jan 25, 2009)

Breeders in Carmel, CA. or Morgan Hill, Ca. Area
Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the CARMEL or Morgan Hill area of CA. that produces small maltese with baby doll faces and great temperments? I would actually fly to the East Coast for the perfect puppy. My little girl was stolen 2 and a half years ago and I'm just now getting the moxy to do this again. Losing my little girl has been an extremely traumatic experience  Thanks for any direction you can give.....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi!

You will have to forgive me, I am awful at geography.

There is a breeder in California, that I would trust with my life 

She is a member here, Stacy. Bellarata Maltese.

I am so sorry about the loss of your baby girl, and to have her taken from you...gosh I can't even imagine :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not know Geographic region either. 

Stacy is great and really sweet. There is also another reputable breeder in CA. Maltaangels


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some breeders that produce baby doll faces:

Chalet de Maltese
Bonnie's Angels-they're usually small
Marcris Maltese
They are all on the east coast.

I don't know the exact definition for a baby doll face except that they have shorter muzzles than the standard. I don't know if you consider my Gigi a baby doll face or not, but some people do. She has a short muzzle and is less than four pounds at 8 months. She came from Silkess Maltese.

Here's a picture of her when she was five months old:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well Hi! I live in right near Carmel! (I work there actually)!!!

I got my Jax from Richelieu Maltese. She is up near San Francisco. We have a lot of great breeders near us!

Stacy is also near us (and I just love her  ). Sheila Riley, already mentioned is near us. 

We also have a couple others. 

Let me know if you want any more info, I'd be more than happy to help  And if you live here, we'll have to meet up! 

Also, there is a show in San Jose the weekend of Valentine's Day. It'd be a great time to meet up with breeders!


----------



## fraction (Jan 25, 2009)

<span style="font-family:Book Antiqua">Hi Mandy~
Thank-you for your reply. I have been checking out puppies from breeders in state as well as out of state. 
Actually, just returned returned tonight from an out of state trip to see some beautiful babies. Does anyone 
know where the show in San Jose is taking place this week-end? Thanks so much for all of your help..........</span>


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (fraction @ Feb 1 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717030


> Breeders in Carmel, CA. or Morgan Hill, Ca. Area
> Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the CARMEL or Morgan Hill area of CA. that produces small maltese with baby doll faces and great temperments? I would actually fly to the East Coast for the perfect puppy. My little girl was stolen 2 and a half years ago and I'm just now getting the moxy to do this again. Losing my little girl has been an extremely traumatic experience  Thanks for any direction you can give..... [/B]


Omg.....I am sooo sorry to hear about your previous baby! Cant believe she was stolen!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

I am sure there are many wonderful breeders in your state...Stacy of Bellarata Maltese is from there. 

As for East Coast..*My Mia is a Chrisman Maltese*..and I personally think she has a baby face..lol...You can see more of her pics in her gallery. Chrisman is one of the top tier breeders and they have been producing baby doll faces, aka the "Chrisman look" for a while now. http://chrismanpuppies.com/

Another breeder I love is Bonnie's Angels in FL. I also like Rhapsody, Richelieu, and Ta jon. These are also all considered Top tier breeders in USA. If I were to get another baby, I would definitely look into these top tier breeders again. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It feels weird to see my name here, LOL. Really weird. But thank you everybody for the nice words! 

The show in San Jose is at

Santa Clara County Fairgrounds
Monterey and Tully Rd.
San Jose, CA 95111 

On Friday and Saturday, it is a toy dog show, then on Sunday and Monday, it's an all breed show (which includes Toys, obviously  )

On Saturday, maltese show at 11am in Ring 16. I'll be at 8:30 am though because my 10 year old daughter shows a maltese in junior showmanship.

On Sunday, maltese show at 10:15am in ring 17

There aren't too many maltese entered but there are a few! My daughter is going to show my boy in the breed ring for the first time - should be interesting! He's a complete and total momma's boy.

If you want further information, you can find the info on Infodog 

Of you can find info here http://infodog.com/clubs/2009502302.HTM

Hope to see you one of the days! There are a few SM members who are coming to the show on saturday and we're going to have a little maltese meetup. I'm so sorry to hear about your baby being stolen!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:OMG!: I can't imagine that happening! I'm so sorry she was was stolen. Awful person!  I hope your searh for another little one is short, and you have your new love soon!! :heart:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My pups are all from Aria Maltese outside of Oakland..in the burbs..


----------

